# Cops banned from coffee shop



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's more tolerance and inclusion by the Liberals and their useful idiot voters. This happened in SF so it really should be no big surprise.



> The business, called Hasta Muerte Coffee, will not serve officers in uniform and turned away an officer a few weeks ago. The shop is an employee-owned co-op.
> 
> But on the shop's Instagram account, there's a photo posted with text that reads in Spanish: "Talk to your neighbors, not the police." The post continues about an exchange with a uniformed police officer on Feb. 16, and very clearly it states: "We have a policy of asking police to leave for the physical and emotional safety of our customers and ourselves."


I say the cops tell them that the decision is okay with them but they'll now have to fend for themselves.

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Coffee-Shop-in-Oakland-Refuses-to-Serve-Police-Officers-476352703.html


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

If there's any justice in this universe, three or four heavily armed hair-triggered lunatics jacked on PCP will now rob this establishment. Afterwards, when interviewing any possible survivors, they can be asked how they feel about their present "physical and emotional safety".
And denying a cop COFFEE!!!!???? BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I’d say they have a great discrimination case. This ass doesn’t care about criminals going after employees, it’s the bank account.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

An idiots logic. I am ashamed they are citizens of this land.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If that's the way these libtards want to play, OK by me.

I then choose not to serve ****/*****/trans/mentally ill libtards and especially ILLEGALS" in my (Pike Emporium) and coffee shop. There you go...:vs_smirk:



Sasquatch said:


> Here's more tolerance and inclusion by the Liberals and their useful idiot voters. This happened in SF so it really should be no big surprise.
> 
> I say the cops tell them that the decision is okay with them but they'll now have to fend for themselves.
> 
> https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Coffee-Shop-in-Oakland-Refuses-to-Serve-Police-Officers-476352703.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> If there's any justice in this universe, three or four heavily armed hair-triggered lunatics jacked on PCP will now rob this establishment. Afterwards, when interviewing any possible survivors, they can be asked how they feel about their present "physical and emotional safety".
> And denying a cop COFFEE!!!!???? BLASPHEMY!!!!


If I were a thug looking for money for drugs I'd watch that report and know EXACTLY where my next robbery was going to be.



Slippy said:


> If that's the way these libtards want to play, OK by me.
> 
> I then choose not to serve ****/*****/trans/mentally ill libtards in my coffee shop. There you go...:vs_smirk:


You've branched out! Slippy's Pike Emporium and Coffee Shop! I do like my coffee like I like my pikes, black and deadly.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Here's more tolerance and inclusion by the Liberals and their useful idiot voters. This happened in SF so it really should be no big surprise.
> 
> Think it might be time to LOUDLY announce to the whole county that the police/sheriff don't go there....and it's probably a gun free zone, staffed by faggotyass soy boys.... and oh yeah mostly cash business......


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

If I were a sensible business owner I would be giving them a free cup of coffee every time they came in the door. no better protection for your business. people just don't have common sense any more.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Wouldn’t it be nice if the ACLU could be engaged to sue them out of business like what happened to that poor bakery? Some kind of poetic justice.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> An idiots logic. I am ashamed they are citizens of this land.


Uhhh, . . . ummm, . . . what led you to believe they actually are citizens???

Personally, . . . I'd wait until the place was really, really busy, . . . (meaning most of the co-op employees would be there) and pop an ICE raid on everyone in the building.

AND, . . . make sure that about 5 minutes into the raid, . . . every news outlet in a 100 mile radius got the notice it was going on.

They could then change the name to "Ahora esta muerto"............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Uhhh, . . . ummm, . . . what led you to believe they actually are citizens???
> 
> Personally, . . . I'd wait until the place was really, really busy, . . . (meaning most of the co-op employees would be there) and pop an ICE raid on everyone in the building.
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So a baker has to make a cake against his religious beliefs and can't refuse to serve people, but the coffee shop can refuse to serve a small (but important) minority???


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I bet the donut sales go way down.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do not do any work for ******** and BLM types if they show up here.

I have a simple irrefutable turn away, it is "sorry I can't do that level of work".

There is nothing they can do in this libtard state to me for inability to perform.

I am not going to repair a gun that could be turned against me in the future, my shop, my choice.

As a matter of fact, 

only about one in a thousand coming here are non white, the rest have records and no license to begin with.

Now, those patrolman should never respond there in the future for anything, I know I would not.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

paraquack said:


> So a baker has to make a cake against his religious beliefs and can't refuse to serve people, but the coffee shop can refuse to serve a small (but important) minority???


It is funny. I got a warning on another forum
for posting something just like this. One more 
post like this and I'll be banned. I thought it was
prudent too. Of course I was told they are born
gay and you can't compare gay to a chosen profession.
Well I don't believe they were born gay since God 
created man to reproduce and gay - can't.

With that said I think the coffee shop as every right to 
refuse cops. Just like the bakery had every right to 
refuse gays. I also think we have every right not to 
give them a dollar of our money and hope they go out 
of business.

By the way their yelp page now declares its under a 
constant watch by yelp with reviews being deleted if
for political purposes.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haste Muerte? That means Until Death, what kind of reject named that place? I have lived to see America become systemically warped, and there are deviants running businesses now. I think the cops are better off going to Dunkin' Donuts, and never stepping foot back into that weirdo place. 

I used to get free coffee at a BP station, when I was an EMT, the clerk served us gratis. And she gave coffee to cops too, so who needs that weirdo joint, to start with?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In town here, one restaurant would feed the patrol officers dinner every evening for free.

The only thing was they had to eat either in the owners office or the kitchen.

That was to avoid unneeded conflicts with those drinking out front.

If there was a problem they would be called to remove the idiot.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What a bunch of bastards. It’s probably a front business for drug trafficking.


----------

